# My 5 month old GSD attacked my other dog



## Naru Senpai (Aug 31, 2015)

A bit of brief information to start with: Anaheim is my five and a half month old German Shepherd Dog. I was told by a trainer I met with a few days ago that Anaheim was a bit more aggressive and scared than a dog her age should be, she begins a six week program in around a week that I hope will fix some of her behaviors. I plan on telling the trainer about this incident I will be describing but I'm looking for advice on the incident and what to do until I can meet with the trainer again.
I have two other dogs besides my GSD, a poodle mix, Lilly, and a chihuahua sized mutt, Bitsy. Anaheim enjoys playing with Lilly, even though Lilly isn't really into it. I always new Anaheim played rough, and mentioned the dog's interactions to my previous dog trainer, the trainer gave an uninterested reply that didn't help me at all, hence my recent switch in trainers. Anaheim and Bitsy have never gotten along, the two dogs have fought a little bit before, nothing I was extremely worried about, I figured they were trying to find their places in the pack, but of course I began to take steps to keep the two dogs out of the same places to avoid more fights.
Today Anaheim attacked Bitsy, seemingly out of the blue, I was walking through the living room with Anaheim on her leash (Which she wears at all times in the house, whether I'm holding it or not), and Anaheim lunged onto Bitsy, biting her neck and not letting go. Bitsy was motionless, she didn't put up even an ounce of fight, she squealed and cried as my family and I struggled to regain control of Anaheim. 
In the end, Anaheim was gagging and choking from her collar being tightened, but was unharmed. Bitsy was bleeding from her ear, one front paw, and had a puncture wound in her neck.
I'm at a loss for what to do, I don't really understand why Anaheim is aggressive towards Bitsy. She has gone through a "puppy course" where she was around other dogs and was not aggressive towards them, nor is she aggressive towards Lilly, she just plays roughly. 
Any input on my situation would be appreciated, as I said I will be discussing this with my new trainer when I can. I will try to check on this thread as often as I can to answer any questions and report on any suggestions. Thank you for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep em separate. Period end of story.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't really think it was out of the blue Naru. You said they didn't get along. This was the end result of that. I wouldn't be so sure she just plays rough with your other dog either. What you see as play, may not be how either of them see's it. 

Talk to your trainer about teaching them to behave calmly around each other. No more finding places in the pack.


----------



## Naru Senpai (Aug 31, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't really think it was out of the blue Naru. You said they didn't get along. This was the end result of that. I wouldn't be so sure she just plays rough with your other dog either. What you see as play, may not be how either of them see's it.
> 
> Talk to your trainer about teaching them to behave calmly around each other. No more finding places in the pack.


Yeah, I suppose the "out of the blue" wording wasn't the best way to put it, by that I just meant there was no growling, no warnings at that time, she just looked over and lunged. And I had been wondering about the playing, I'm going to keep Anaheim away from the other dogs until I get some solid advice from my trainer. Just hoping I can get all my dogs to be calm and comfortable around each other, would be a nice change in the house.


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

I just saw an episode of cesar millian of a similar situation. Both dogs lived together also. You should Google it. Apparently keeping them apart is the worst thing to do.


----------



## Naru Senpai (Aug 31, 2015)

KingLongCoat said:


> I just saw an episode of cesar millian of a similar situation. Both dogs lived together also. You should Google it. Apparently keeping them apart is the worst thing to do.


Any suggestions on what phrase to google? I've been trying to find similar situations but I keep getting things that aren't exactly what's happening with my dogs so the advice isn't as relevant.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Unfortunately your dog has now developed a pattern, it can be controlled by you assuming that you get some good help from your trainer and ensure that you never leave the dog alone with the other dogs unsupervised.

And, you learn to watch the body language which will announce an attack prior to its happening.

This behavior can be controlled, but it will always be there now. 

Best thing to do is follow Bailiffs advice.

Kim


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Right its a pattern the owner cant read the triggers the gsd is just 5 months has questionable temperament and the size and strength discrepancy is such that if you make an error fixing it and miss an episode the small dog could end up dead quick. Not worth the risk, regardless of what you see on the Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Naru Senpai (Aug 31, 2015)

Baillif said:


> Right its a pattern the owner cant read the triggers the gsd is just 5 months has questionable temperament and the size and strength discrepancy is such that if you make an error fixing it and miss an episode the small dog could end up dead quick. Not worth the risk, regardless of what you see on the Dog Whisperer.


Understood. I'll keep them separated and discuss it with my trainer, I still have that part of me that wants a perfect doggy family, but I know it's not worth my dog's life.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If your gsd does board and train and group play is a part of that theres a chance he will be able to put a level of inhibition on him about fighting. You would have to maintain that and to do it safely is a skill few people have. You'd need to learn to read dogs and respond in a timely way before a fight starts. Edgy dogs are tough. Its possible but imo not worth the risk.

It is what it is. Im a professional trainer and i have a dog i wouldnt risk in group play with others because he is edgy fearful and able to do a **** of a lot o damage to another dog in a short period of
time. Can i control him in a group? Sure. Do i think its worth the risk enough to take the chance with the reliability? Nope.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Edgy dogs are not tough in my experience- just Bully's whose owners have allowed them to become and continue to be Bully's.

*Naru* - Keep in mind that you have a responsibility to protect other peoples dogs.... from your dog! 

You are aware of a problem, which could lead to serious injuries of another persons dog. Failure to do so is Negligence.


Kim


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Not tough for us. Tough for the average pet owner. Gets so natural for pros sometimes they forget how different they've become.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, Agreed


Kim


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If she is only 5 months old and has done that amount of damage I would never put them together again. That is quite a bit of damage and aggression for a pup of 5 months old. It sounds like they are all girls? I'm not sure training is the fool proof answer to keep the smaller dogs safe. This has the potential to end very tragically.


----------



## Naru Senpai (Aug 31, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> *Naru* - Keep in mind that you have a responsibility to protect other peoples dogs.... from your dog!
> 
> 
> Kim


Totally understand this, I'm going to make sure my trainer knows about everything that has happened today before she's put into a group setting, and I know of a place to walk her with very few people and dogs. The last thing I want is for someone or someone's pet to get hurt by my dog.
And in response to the person who said training might not be the way to completely fix the problem, I understand that as well, just felt like a good starting place to get myself and Anaheim on the right track. If she still shows the same behaviors afterwards that's just something I'll have to deal with.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KingLongCoat said:


> Apparently keeping them apart is the worst thing to do.


Why? If you've got one dog that could kill or seriously injure your other dog and there have already been problems between them, it's the safest thing to do. It's only going to get worse the bigger and stronger Anaheim gets. 

That doesn't mean you shouldn't find a good trainer and work on it, it just means that it's not prudent to rely on training alone. This is a situation that screams for a big dose of management, and the consequences of not doing so are potentially dire.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

KingLongCoat said:


> I just saw an episode of cesar millian of a similar situation. Both dogs lived together also. You should Google it. Apparently keeping them apart is the worst thing to do.


Don't take CM seriously. There is a lot of cut and paste before they air it and most ends up well. Not realistic IMHO.

5 months old is officially post puppy time anyways so you can't use that as an excuse


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha wolfy - careful posting directly under Cassidy's mom... "don't take CM seriously" I thought I was gonna have to pull my hair back and meet you in the parking lot, LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> ha wolfy - careful posting directly under Cassidy's mom... "don't take CM seriously" I thought I was gonna have to pull my hair back and meet you in the parking lot, LOL


:rofl:


----------

